# TT eSport keyboard keeps turning off.



## Anthroxx (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello, I'm having difficulty troubleshooting this problem with my keyboard.

It's a wired USB keyboard and it randomly shuts off on me. If I disconnect the USB cable the sound is heard that tells me I'm disconnecting something. My keyboard does not have an off/on switch and it's supposed to stay on at all times unless I disconnect it or turn off my PC.

Here is some PC info:

Gigabyte motherboard (USB 3.0)
Radeon 7950
630W Raidmax PSU
Windows 8
8GB RAM
TT eSport challenger pro keyboard

Troubleshooting methods:
Tried plugging it in different USB ports
Tried using a different USB cable
Tried re-installing drivers
Tried different keyboard to check if USB port was dead (USB port is functional)
Tried selecting "Don't turn this device off" in device manager properties (option grayed out, not possible to select)
Tried moving my mouse USB to different ports in case of any interference

None of these options worked so far, it appears to be randomly turning off within minutes and sometimes seconds of use. Most of my PC parts are brand new, but my keyboard has worked for 2 months with no issues until this started happening.

I only have a hunch that it could be that my PSU is not supplying enough power to my system and it just so happens that my keyboard is getting the short end of the stick. I'm not sure if this is even a POSSIBLE scenario, but that's why I've come to you.

Any help or information would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What happened using a different keyboard?
Model Number of the Mobo?
Your PSU is certainly poor quality and replacing it with a good quality unit (SeaSonic or XFX) would be a win/win deal but I doubt it is causing the problem you are experiencing.


----------



## Anthroxx (Nov 19, 2012)

The other keyboard I used works fine. I tried it in every port and it worked in every one. It's an old logitech wireless keyboard.

Also, I made a mistake with my motherboard. It's a MSI board: MSI 970A-G46 AM3+ AMD 970

The keyboard worked perfectly for quite a while, the problem just started recently. The only major changes I've made was switching to Windows 8, but the keyboard worked fine for a few months on Windows 8 until now.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the keyboard on another PC to verify operation. Most likely it's faulty and won't work on a different PC either.


----------



## Anthroxx (Nov 19, 2012)

Alright, I tested the keyboard on my laptop and it stays on the entire time. I've tested it for a couple hours with no sign of the problem that's happening with my desktop. I didn't even need to install the drivers, it just worked right away.

My laptop is also running Windows 8, so it must not be the operating system.


----------



## Anthroxx (Nov 19, 2012)

Just an update: I think my keyboard may be working normally in safe mode. Granted I was only in safe mode for 5 minutes, but the keyboard stayed on the entire time. I've already uninstalled the drivers from the device manager and rebooted into normal mode, still no dice. Any ideas? Please.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

re install the chipset driver see if that helps.


----------



## Anthroxx (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry, what do you mean by chipset driver? My CPU driver? (Catalyst)


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

the mother board drivers
whats the model number of Gigabyte motherboard?


----------



## Anthroxx (Nov 19, 2012)

It's actually a MSI 970A-G46. I went to the driver page of their website and I'm currently installing the driver for USB 3.0.

EDIT: Going on 5 minutes now and the keyboard is working great. Thanks for all your help, this solved the error as far as I can tell.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok keep an eye on it and when you feel it is all good you can mark the thread solved under thread tools above your first post.


----------



## Anthroxx (Nov 19, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> ok keep an eye on it and when you feel it is all good you can mark the thread solved under thread tools above your first post.


Well, this is interesting. The keyboard actually worked up until this morning. I just woke up and it started giving me the exact same problem. I tried re-installing the USB 3.0 driver for my motherboard, however this time it is not fixing the issue. Could you please help me? I'm all out of options.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] TT eSport keyboard keeps turning off.*

have you tryied another keyboardon your computer? 

you could also try running a live cd like ubuntu. if it shuts off using it then would have to think it is a hardware problem. Home | Ubuntu but the easyiest thing to do is try anoter keyboard.


----------



## Anthroxx (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes I am currently using an old keyboard right now on my desktop to type this. I really don't think it's a hardware issue. In case you don't want to read everything in this topic I will summarize it for you.

Keyboard doesn't work on desktop computer.
Keyboard works on alternate computer (laptop).
Alternate keyboard works on desktop computer.
After installation of my motherboards USB 3.0 driver, keyboard started working for 2 days.
This morning keyboard is having same problem (detected but not turning on or usable).
Re-installed motherboards 3.0 USB driver, this did not fix the keyboard this time.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well if alternate keyboard works then i would have to think the keyboard is fualty. i know you tested on laptop but only for 2 hours. as the keyboard worked for 2 days without problems i would use the keyboard with laptop for a few days to make sure it is working properly their.


----------



## Spotegg (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello! i have the same problem. Did u find any solution? Is this keyboard fault or something else? I appreciate any help. Thx


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Spotegg said:


> Hello! i have the same problem. Did u find any solution? Is this keyboard fault or something else? I appreciate any help. Thx


What testing have you done? The user above apparently had a faulty keyboard.


----------



## Spotegg (Apr 18, 2015)

I used it for 3 years and it was ok. But some days ago described problem happened to me. Today i have changed USB cable and turned off the led lightning on board assembly - after that no disconnections. Let's see what happen in few days.
ps/ sorry for bad english


----------



## wil_araujo (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm having the same problem here. :sad:


----------

